# Instabilité MAC G4 Quicksilver



## Sylvester Staline (31 Mai 2009)

Messieurs-dames, bonjour ! 

Alors, ce post suite à un problème sur un Mac G4 Quicksilver PowerPC que j&#8217;ai depuis 4 ans, au sujet duquel j&#8217;aimerais avoir votre avis éclairé et éclairant... Le titre du post n&#8217;est pas forcément éloquent, mais je ne sais pas quoi écrire de plus pour le résumer&#8230; 
Je vous livre l&#8217;ensemble des informations pour être sûr que vous ayez toutes les données utiles en main. C&#8217;est un peu fastidieux, mais Sherlock Holmes aurait apprécié. 


Tout commence jeudi par la ferme décision de nettoyer le ventilateur de mon processeur que je trouve bruyant depuis quelques mois. Ca n&#8217;a pas empêché l&#8217;ordinateur de fonctionner jusque-là. Celui-ci fait un bruit un peu rauque de temps en temps, comme s&#8217;il frottait quelque chose. Après démontage du processeur, nettoyage du ventilo et du radiateur, je remonte et redémarre. Le bruit est toujours là, soit-dit en passant.

L&#8217;ordinateur fonctionne, les disques et les ventilos tournent. Mais j'ai alors une série de problèmes d&#8217;affichages sur l&#8217;écran : tantôt rien n&#8217;apparaît, comme si l&#8217;écran n&#8217;était pas reconnu, tantôt un écran d&#8217;information me fait part d&#8217;un « default catch » avec le choix "mac-boot" ou "shut-down", ou encore une Panic Kernel (plein de trucs qui s&#8217;affichent pour dire que ça plante). 

A chaque fois, je reboote. J&#8217;ai droit à la musique d&#8217;accueil Mac (l&#8217;accord de Do) mais l&#8217;affichage à l&#8217;écran n&#8217;est pas normal. Je tente tant que faire se peut quelques manips de secours : Reset de la PRAM, reset de la carte mère, etc. Guère mieux. 

Le lendemain, je fonce chez un ami : je branche ma tour sur son écran, et là, ça marche. 
L&#8217;air con. J&#8217;en profite pour faire quelques gravures de sauvegardes. Les utilitaires de disques ne signalent rien. 
Je rentre chez moi, je rebranche. Et ça marche sur mon écran. 
=> Le problème lié à l&#8217;écran est écarté. 


Je me dis : « Peut-être était-ce un faux contact dans la carte vidéo, qui s&#8217;est remis droit durant le transport ? »
Pour être sûr, je la démonte, l&#8217;essaye sur mon vieux PC : rien ne s&#8217;affiche à l&#8217;écran. 
Pour comparer, j&#8217;essaye de brancher la vieille carte vidéo de mon PC sur le MAC, et là non plus, rien ne s&#8217;affiche. 
Je ne sais pas ce qu&#8217;il en est des compatibilités carte graphique/carte mère, mais a priori, les cartes n&#8217;étaient pas sensées ne pas fonctionner ensemble, les deux étant bien sûr en PCI.
=> S&#8217;il y a un problème avec la carte graphique, elle n&#8217;est pas seule en cause. 


Aujourd&#8217;hui, je fais tourner le Mac 2/3 heures pour écouter de la musique sur Itunes. Pas de problème. Plus tard, je veux lancer un programme plus gourmand en ressources, le programme se désactive à peine lancé. Puis l&#8217;ordi plante. Et de nouveau des problèmes d&#8217;affichage : messages du type « default catch fffffff6», Panic Kernel, ou encore un écran qui ne réagit plus. Comme s&#8217;il n&#8217;était pas branché. 

Alors, selon vous, quelle est l&#8217;origine du problème ? Et comment la connaître ? 
Est-ce :
- un problème d&#8217;alimentation, ne serait-ce que celle de la carte vidéo : le courant délivré n&#8217;est pas stable. (que ce soit celui entre l&#8217;alimentation et la carte, ou celui du secteur ?)
- un problème de carte-mère. En espérant que ce ne soit qu&#8217;un problème d&#8217;alimentation. Sinon, ça pue. 
- Un problème de processeur ? Celui-ci peut-il être « abîmé », j&#8217;entends par là qu&#8217;il peut fonctionner pour certains trucs (Itunes) mais pas à plein tube ? 
- Ou alors un problème de chauffe, qui fait que le processeur tourne moins bien à une certaine température ? En effet, à chaque fois que j&#8217;ai eu les merdes, c&#8217;était après l&#8217;avoir fait tourner 2/3 heures. Bon, ça demande à être vérifié. Mais dans ce cas, cela explique-t-il le problème d&#8217;affichage à l'écran ? 

Bref, je donne ma langue au chat. J'aurais eu bien besoin de ma machine pour ce week-end et je vais avoir du mal d'attendre mardi pour l'emmener en réparation. Si ça se répart encore. 

En vous remerciant d&#8217;avance de vos remarques, je reste à votre disposition si question.


----------



## ntx (31 Mai 2009)

Sylvester Staline a dit:


> Après démontage du processeur, nettoyage du ventilo et du radiateur, je remonte et redémarre.


Aie, tu es aller loin. Si tu as désolidarisé le ventilateur et le processeur, est ce que tu as bien remis de la pâte thermique ?


----------



## Sylvester Staline (31 Mai 2009)

ntx a dit:


> Aie, tu es aller loin. Si tu as désolidarisé le ventilateur et le processeur, est ce que tu as bien remis de la pâte thermique ?


 
Merci de ta remarque. Qui est judicieuse. 
Il restait de la pâte. Mais fallait-il en remettre ? Et quelle quantité ? 
Ca se trouve où d'ailleurs cette chose ?


----------



## PO_ (31 Mai 2009)

Il est impératif de remettre de la pâte thermique (pas en excès). Tu dois pouvoir trouver ça au même endroit que l'on achèterait des processeurs. Une référence recommandée est l'Artic Silver. 

Pour les cartes vidéos permuttées PC<-> Mac, rien d'étonnant à ce qu'aucune d'elles n'aient fonctionnées, puisque leur ROM ne sont pas identiques, et en plus sur PC, on démarre sous BIOS, alors qu'il n'y en a pas sur les PowerMac G4.


----------



## Sylvester Staline (31 Mai 2009)

PO_ a dit:


> Il est impératif de remettre de la pâte thermique (pas en excès). Tu dois pouvoir trouver ça au même endroit que l'on achèterait des processeurs. Une référence recommandée est l'Artic Silver.
> 
> Pour les cartes vidéos permuttées PC<-> Mac, rien d'étonnant à ce qu'aucune d'elles n'aient fonctionnées, puisque leur ROM ne sont pas identiques, et en plus sur PC, on démarre sous BIOS, alors qu'il n'y en a pas sur les PowerMac G4.


 
Merci de ta réponse. 
=> Donc, on peut mettre de côté le problème de la carte graphique. 

Sinon, on trouve de la pâte thermique en magasin d'info ? 

Est-ce qu'un simple manque de pâte peut être à l'origine de mes problèmes ??


----------



## PO_ (31 Mai 2009)

absolument ! S'il n'y a pas, ou trop peu de pâte thermique, l'excès de chaleur du processeur n'est pas conduit dans la masse du dissipateur, et il surchauffe et plante. En espérant que ça ne l'ai pas endommagé. 

Quelques coups de téléphone de renseigneront de la disponibilité de la pâte thermique.


----------



## Sylvester Staline (31 Mai 2009)

OKé, encore merci de vos réponses. 
Mardi 9h, je suis devant une boutique pour acheter de la pâte. 

Sinon, vous écartez le problème de carte-mère et le problème d'alimentation ?


----------



## PO_ (1 Juin 2009)

on ne peut rien écarter a priori. 

Seulement, le fait que le problème soit survenu APRÈS un démontage du processeur, et que tu n'aies pas remis de pâte thermique, laisse penser que le problème vient d'un mauvais refroidissement du dit processeur. A voir, donc en premier lieu.


----------



## daffyb (1 Juin 2009)

pour la pate thermique, il faut nettoyer parfaitement le processeur et la surface du radiateur/caloduque en contact avec le processeur avec de l'alcool à 90° pour retirer tout trace de l'ancienne pate. Ensuite, il faut mettre un peu de patre, une petite "crotte", sans tartiner. Trop de patte, c'est pas mieux que pas assez :
http://www.choixpc.com/m_processe.htm
http://www.forumschoixpc.com/dl/pate_thermique.avi
http://www.arcticsilver.com/instructions.htm


----------



## -oldmac- (1 Juin 2009)

Oui il faut remettre de la pâte thermique, regarde tes température, et teste t'es barettes de rams une à une.

Voila


----------



## Sylvester Staline (1 Juin 2009)

Merci pour les liens et vidéos tuto.

Je vais donc déjà faire ça demain matin et vous tiens au jus dans la foulée.


----------



## Sylvester Staline (2 Juin 2009)

Bienbien : écoutez, j'ai remis de la pâte et tout semble déjà aller mieux. 
J'attends de voir à l'usage, et si problème je vous recontacterai. 

En tout cas, on m'a laissé entendre que si le processeur ne s'est pas liquéfié comme une centrale nucléaire soviétique, c'est un miracle... 

Mon ventilo fait d'ailleurs un peu moins de bruit (c'est compréhensible).

Sinon, auriez-vous le nom d'un logiciel pour mac qui permette de connaître les températures internes (et l'état des composants à l'intérieur) de la machine ? 

Encore merci pour vos bons soins.


----------



## -oldmac- (2 Juin 2009)

Salut, cool, pour les temps, il y a :

Temperature Monitor : http://mac-gratuit.fr/gratuit-178.html 

Sinon un petit Hardware Test pour les composants 

Ne t'en fait pas c'est du solide les G4 !


----------



## daffyb (2 Juin 2009)

Je ne sais pas s'il y a un "coupe circuit" sur les G4 en cas de surchauffe. S'il y en a un dans ce cas, c'est qu'il n'a pas encore eu assez chaud


----------



## Sylvester Staline (2 Juin 2009)

Je profite qu'on en parle : 

Merci pour le lien vers temperature monitor. Mais il ne me donne que les tempiotes de mes disques durs. Et les options ne me permettent pas de rajouter d'autres "sondes". 

j'ai retrouvé mon CD d'appel hardware test... le test rapide passe sans encombres, mais au test étendu, il repère une erreur sur la carte mère. Code "scc_/3/7"
Je vais farfouiller pour voir. 
Edit : ça semble être une erreur de proc' (tiens...) mais proviendrait du fait (suivant ce que je lis) que le proc n'est pas celui d'origine ...

Toujours est-il, pour l'instant, ça remarche ! Grâce à vous...


----------



## -oldmac- (2 Juin 2009)

Tu à peut être griller la sonde interne du pross ou y'en peut être pas sur les G4 QS. Sinon pour le AHT hum ... je sais pas, t'as pas de carte accélératrice ? ou t'a pas overclocké le pross ?


----------



## Sylvester Staline (3 Juin 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Tu à peut être griller la sonde interne du pross ou y'en peut être pas sur les G4 QS.


 
De ce que j'ai lu, je suis pas le seul à avoir ce problème. Bon, c'est pas grave... 



-oldmac- a dit:


> Sinon pour le AHT hum ... je sais pas, t'as pas de carte accélératrice ? ou t'a pas overclocké le pross ?


 
Nope. Ni l'un, ni l'autre.


----------



## -oldmac- (3 Juin 2009)

Tant que ça marche tu t'en fou de l'AHT  C'est pas grave


----------



## Sylvester Staline (3 Juin 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Tant que ça marche tu t'en fou de l'AHT  C'est pas grave


 

On est d'accord.


----------



## Sylvester Staline (24 Juin 2009)

C'est encore moi ! 

Un autre problème/facteur est à prendre en compte :
Vous voyez le ventilateur au niveau du processeur, pas le ventirad, mais le gros, celui qui est attaché à la coque et qui expulse la chaleur de l'étage, je pense que celui-ci est aussi à l'origine de mes petits problèmes. Il fait un bruit d'enfer, et tourne par intermittence.

Je l'ai démonté, nettoyé pour voir s'il n'y avait pas quelque chose qui coinçait. Non. 
Vous allez me dire "c'est normal qu'il tourne par intermittence", mais j'ai l'impression qu'il a même du mal de se mettre en route quand le processeur monte en puissance (quand j'utilise des programmes gourmands) et s'il ne tourne pas bien, je plante plus facilement. 

Donc, il faut que je le lance avec mon doigt pour qu'il se remette à ventiler, tout en faisant un bruit de réacteur. 

Je me suis d'ailleurs fait la remarque que j'avais moins de plantage en laissant la tour ouverte (mais ça prend de la place). 

En tout cas, tout porte à croire qu'il y a un problème de chauffe. 

Mon ventilo est-il bon pour la casse ? Et où trouver un équivalant ?
Ou le problème vient-il de la carte mère / de l'alimentation sur laquelle il est branché ?

Encore merci de votre aide !


----------



## -oldmac- (24 Juin 2009)

Enlève l'autocollent derrière le ventilo et mais un petit cout d'huile spéciale (WD-40). Si ça marche pas il présente tout les symptomes d'un ventilos usée. Tu le remplace par n'importe quel modèle de 120 MM je crois (à vérifier)


----------



## Sylvester Staline (24 Juin 2009)

Merci de ta réponse. 
Bon, plutôt que d'acheter une burette d'huile, autant changer le ventilo, non ? Ca me coutera aussi cher ?
Je peux en trouver chez n'importe quel assembleur ? Ou c'est un "standard" qu'on trouve uniquement chez Mac ? 

Tu dis "120 MM" = 120 MilliMètres ??! M'est avis qu'il est plus petit !


----------



## -oldmac- (25 Juin 2009)

Oui si tu as as pas autent changer directement le ventilo  Oui 120 MM = 120 millimètres  Plus petit ? Me sois peut être tromper ... attend je vais regarder sur Mactracker, c'est bien un QS ?

Bon c'est pas noté ...

on va procéder autrement 

http://manuals.info.apple.com/en_US/0342088-EN.pdf

Bon d'après ce manuelc'est bien le ventilo qui est au fond sur la coque au dessus des disque dur ?

Si oui, pour moi c'est un 120 Mm comme dans mon G4 AGP et voila un tuto pour le changer, http://www.sterpin.net/ventg4.htm c'est pour le Gigabit Ethernet mais c'est le même ventilo pour moi et tu as des conseil pour choisir, maais perso prends en un de marque Enermax étant très bien 

Voila


----------



## Sylvester Staline (25 Juin 2009)

Houla, non, c'est pas celui qui est au niveau des disques durs ! 
Mais celui qui est collé à l'arrière de la tour, près des prises modem/éthernet, au niveau du proc', et qui évacue la chaleur du proc'. 
L'hélice doit faire 5cm de diamètre.

Edit : je ne le vois pas apparaître sur les schémas du manuel. P't'être qu'il avait été rajouté par l'ancien propriétaire qui avait aussi upgradé le proc' ? (c'est un ami)


----------



## -oldmac- (25 Juin 2009)

Possible, car je ne pense pas qu'il y avait de ventilo à cet endroit sur les QS. Sinon ton ventilo est branché comment ? Type mmolex standart ça affirmerai la thèse d'un rajout, ton pross à été upgradé (changé) il tourne à combien (en Mhz) ?

Bon après prends une photo du ventilo, on te donneras la taille, c'est surement un 80 MM (plus ne passe pas à l'endroit ou il est)


----------



## Sylvester Staline (25 Juin 2009)

V'là une photo du bouzin, prise de haut, la tour étant ouverte. 
Mesuré, le boitier du ventilo fait moins de 70mm de large et on voit l'alimentation au bout du fil rouge en haut. C'est une petite prise de deux broches fines et longues.

Le proc' est cadencé à 1,6GHz. Mais il a toujours bien marché avec, hein...

EDITH : En fait, c'est un 60x60x2,5, monté dans un boitier en caoutchouc un peu plus large, marqué 12V. 
Il n'a que deux fil. Sur le web, j'ai vu des trois fils...

J'essayerais bien de le graisser un poil, mais je n'arrive pas à démonter l'hélice du reste.


----------



## -oldmac- (25 Juin 2009)

Perso je sais pas comment ça a pu fonctionner le ventirad d'origine d'un QS est 5 fois plus gros







Le ventilo m'a l'air d'être présent sur la photo que j'ai trouvé du QS donc j'aurai tendence à dire qu'il était là d'origine

Après pour le ventilo faut voir par quoi tu peut le remplacer ... Déjà faudrais connaitre la taile j'ai regardé vite fait mais en dessous de 80 MM y'a pas beaucout de choix. Sinon je te conseil de te procurer un ventirad d'origine ça marchera beaucoup mieux, le problème c'est que je pense que ça passera pas sur ta carte accélératrice ...


----------



## Sylvester Staline (25 Juin 2009)

Mmmh, oui, en effet, la photo de ton QS laisse imaginer que le proc' d'origine et le ventilo sont complètement intégrés, et donc que mes deux ventilos viennent remplacer le tout. 

Bon, comme je disais plus haut, le machin est un 60x60x25 que j'ai pu voir ailleurs sur le net, j'ai juste une inquiétude sur le fait qu'il ait deux fils tandis que ceux que j'ai vu sur le net en ont 3. (Je suis pas électricien, mais deux suffisent, non ?)


----------



## -oldmac- (25 Juin 2009)

Le 3 ème (le Jaune) c'est pour la sonde intégré je crois  (le controleur de vitesse de rotation)

Voila


----------



## Sylvester Staline (26 Juin 2009)

Et donc, il serait possible de brancher un ventilo à trois fils sur une borne à deux ? 
Ou ça risque de poser problème ?


----------



## -oldmac- (26 Juin 2009)

Bah si tu bidouiile un peu, tu garde l'anciene borne tu coupe les 2 fils et tu met un dominau, tu laisse le Jaune débranché le ventilo peut fonctionner sans problème (déjà fait le test)


----------



## FdeB (5 Juillet 2009)

Tiens ! j'ai récupéré un QS qui ne fonctionne que ouvert, sinon il plante ou ne démarre pas !!!???:mouais:


----------



## Sylvester Staline (29 Août 2009)

C'est encore moi. 

Ayant eu de nouveaux problèmes au fur et à mesure, j'ai fini par amener la bête chez un spécialiste : c'est le processeur qui est cuit. (ce n'est pas celui d'origine, il avait déjà été upgradé à 1,5GHz)

Et à ce que j'ai compris, pour trouver aujourd'hui un proc' compatible, faut se lever de bonne heure... Je vais chercher de ce pas...

En attendant, le problème est le suivant : j'étais sous Tiger avec le QS, et j'utilise beaucoup de soft qui ne fonctionnent que sous Tiger et pas sous Léopard. 

Selon vous, quelle solution serait la plus adaptée et la plus économique pour refaire fonctionner le tout ? 

Trouver un proc' et dans ce cas, où ? Racheter un G5 d'occase ? (Les G5 tournent sous Tiger, je crois ?) Autre ?

En vous remerciant de vos avis.


----------



## ntx (29 Août 2009)

Oui un G5 irait, mais évite les modèles avec un refroidissement liquide.


----------



## -oldmac- (30 Août 2009)

Evite tout les G5, les iMac ont des problème de condensateurs défectueux et donc problème graphique, et les Powermac G5 sont ... problématique surtout les modèle watercoolée sinon il ont également des problème de CM


----------



## Sylvester Staline (31 Août 2009)

Oui, on m'a prévenu que les G5 vieillissaient relativement mal... 
Mais bon, si je veux récupérer qqchose qui marche, au rapport qualité prix correct et qui accepte Tiger, j'ai pas un choix énorme...


----------



## Sylvester Staline (31 Août 2009)

Renseignements pris, il y a des Mac Intel qui étaient fournis avec Tiger et donc pourraient peut-être être la meilleure manière de faire la bascule : le Mac Pro de fin 2006 - 2007, et les Imac de 2006. Je file voir du côté des occases...


----------

